# Westbranch Noises



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else hearing strange noises at Westbranch?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Anyone else hearing strange noises at Westbranch?


Well, tue I heard all those bridge birds acting crazy and lots of military air exercises.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yea, I've heard them before, that why I don't camp west branch anymore. 

We were camping years ago, had tents pitched, boat tied off to a tree, everyone went to breakfast except for me and ruby (100# Doberman) I'm laying on a cot in the tent, ruby is laying just beside me, I'm napping and I get woke by an ear piercing screaming roar.. then it happened again.. I was a little hung over but I know it happened because ruby crawled under the cot whining.. could be something at the base across the road (which I think it is) or it could be something we know nothing about.. boooooohooooooo


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

ezbite said:


> Yea, I've heard them before, that why I don't camp west branch anymore.
> 
> We were camping years ago, had tents pitched, boat tied off to a tree, everyone went to breakfast except for me and ruby (100# Doberman) I'm laying on a cot in the tent, ruby is laying just beside me, I'm napping and I get woke by an ear piercing screaming roar.. then it happened again.. I was a little hung over but I know it happened because ruby crawled under the cot whining.. could be something at the base across the road (which I think it is) or it could be something we know nothing about.. boooooohooooooo


bigfoot


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...it's me...lol.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Anyone else hearing strange noises at Westbranch?


Myself and others heard the absolutely ear shattering and out of this world sounding roar/scream on night in southern ohio, while backpacking. It was real close too.VERY CLOSE. It sounded like a freight train grinding to a halt, combined with a gigantic roar that ended in a giant troll/human sounding screaming fit. The area we were in has a history of this sort of thing. It was one of the most insane things I have ever experienced.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Years ago they had a animal sanctuary on Newton Falls road and it had lions that you could hear over at WB roaring in the the night. Or it was twisted roaming the catfish bays..


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Someone call the AIMS team.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bobcat screams are very high pitched. Make the hair on your neck and grab your side arm scary the first time you hear them. That may be what you heard


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Probably the wampus beast or devil dog /hell hound. Don’t count out the lizard man either. Check out mountain monsters on destination America they catch and prove these creatures are real on a daily basis


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

And buck eats every creature they catch. That’s why he is 600 pounds.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What kind of a noise was it? High pitched? Low pitched? Can you describe it?
If it sounded like this then it's probably a school of black crappie.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Camped out on the banks of Hinkley creek. Kept hearing wood knocks and strange wooping noises. Every morning all my rubbish had been rooted through. Something was hungry. Strange goings on down there. Also the smell of skunk was present in the late evening hours. Although that could've been from me, unsure. 

As far as the fishing goes, had to sift through the skis in order to get my limit on craps. The skis were all over the shallow brush. Must've been their mating season as I saw them rolling on the banks. Rooster tails and tube jigs were the ticket.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

If you heard it early this morning I was stepping over a log in the flodded timber and got a Charlie horse...I'm sure I made some strange howling noises for a few minutes..


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

It's probably a fox scream or and owl, they can sound pretty spooky. I've spent many morning hiking in the dark with a tree stand on my back at WB, nothing supernatural going on there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

At our camp at Clendening one night, (rather early morn) we were cat fishing and heard a very loud belering or low frequency yelling sound. Almost like a man with a deep voice was yelling for help. We knew it wasn't human, but that's kinda what it sounded like. After building up the nerve, we walked a big field of high grass and kept getting closer to it. Finally, after what seemed like a mile walk through woods and weeds, we saw a bull on the other side of a fence that was under a small tree. It was squatted down low to the ground and hollering something awful. It didn't sound like any hoofed animal that I've ever heard. My bro in law knew the land owner and called him in the middle of the night to tell him something was wrong with his bull. We felt bad for the thing because it was obviously in a lot of pain. 
Had we not made the walk and found it, I would be telling a different story of some mysterious creature. Lol! We had no clue what it was!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Google the ufo police chase at west branch. Interesting. I lived really close to wb for a few yrs, House in the woods, heard all kinds of strange things.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Google the ufo police chase at west branch. Interesting. I lived really close to wb for a few yrs, House in the woods, heard all kinds of strange things.


Is that the story I heard Howie chizek talk about on WNIR one day back in the late 80's early 90's? I remember because I listened all day .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

There were two I think, the other in 66


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Fisher cat maybe? 
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/6a2df8/til_there_is_an_animal_called_a_fisher_cat_that/


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some strange noises/calls south of 224 towards Noah's Lost Arc off Beddell at Berlin as well. East end of Moggie off Palm also. Tom at Piney Woods Taxidermy had a couple Lions years ago! Goose Bump time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Me and my best friend seen a no doubt ufo above clendening one night while we were frog gigging. This thing was huge and seemed to just pace back and forth very very slowly. I've spent many a night on lakes and rivers and swamps and have never seen anything like it. Just a pale yellow color solid in color too. We watched this thing for had to be 40 or 45 minutes just pace back and forth over what was probably a 4 or 5 mile horizontal distance in the sky. 

Sometimes it would get lower and sometimes highed but always stayed the same line left to right left to right the entire time then it just rose in elevation till it disappeared. And no we were not drunk or stoned!


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

snag said:


> Years ago they had a animal sanctuary on Newton Falls road and it had lions that you could hear over at WB roaring in the the night. Or it was twisted roaming the catfish bays..


We used to hear those big cats every morning in the duck blind at WB for a few years, it was kind of funny because it was at almost exactly the same time every morning


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I lost a huge musky and I was yelling and whining about it. That's what you heard. Then I took my pole and was knocking it on my ice chest about 10 times. Didn't break though, all I use are ugly sticks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fishinaddict said:


> I lost a huge musky and I was yelling and whining about it. That's what you heard. Then I took my pole and was knocking it on my ice chest about 10 times. Didn't break though, all I use are ugly sticks.


Good thinking!(I use them too!)


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I have read all these explanations with somewhat of a humorous feel, for I know exactly what all the strange noise was about. Her name was Marsha and I quit dating her when she ripped the headliner in my Chevy Impala. Do kinda miss her though.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

It's a humorous topic and fun to joke about, In reality if you spend a lifetime in the woods ,especially after dark, your gonna see some strange unexplainable things. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, a lot of nights running **** dogs. You hear and see all kinds of things.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary near Berlin Lake will definitely get your attention, especially if you are up Mill Creek in the early morning hours. You will hear lion roars along with other intimidating sounds. I'll admit that I kept that info to myself for a while one time when I had my wife out there. She was convinced it was coming from the woods!

Having said that, Saturday morning around 9am on Berlin while I was fishing in the Walnut Creek/Fewtown area there was what sounded like a huge transformer explosion. The noise started out as the loudest "shocking" sound, much like what you would expect an electric chair to sound like. "Bzzzzzzshshshzzzshshshzzzzz" that went for about 10 seconds. Extremely loud. Then it went POP and nothing more. I was waiting for smoke to start rising over the horizon in the direction of the noise but never did see any and no sirens were heard. Very strange.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Noah's Ark Animal Sanctuary near Berlin Lake will definitely get your attention, especially if you are up Mill Creek in the early morning hours. You will hear lion roars along with other intimidating sounds. I'll admit that I kept that info to myself for a while one time when I had my wife out there. She was convinced it was coming from the woods!
> 
> Having said that, Saturday morning around 9am on Berlin while I was fishing in the Walnut Creek/Fewtown area there was what sounded like a huge transformer explosion. The noise started out as the loudest "shocking" sound, much like what you would expect an electric chair to sound like. "Bzzzzzzshshshzzzshshshzzzzz" that went for about 10 seconds. Extremely loud. Then it went POP and nothing more. I was waiting for smoke to start rising over the horizon in the direction of the noise but never did see any and no sirens were heard. Very strange.




Have you never gotten a Graphite rod tangled in an electric fence. Even makes your ears glow.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Please don't tell me the Frackasoarous has re-awakened! It's Apocalypse now! Armageddon has begun. Run away....far, far away.--Tim


----------



## shrimp (Oct 15, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while but was made aware of this thread. Some food for thought for those who are open to this possibility and/or have experienced something unusual at WB.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Anywhere you have water you'll have all kinds of creatures big and small and you never know what some person may release into the wild also.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Tio said:


> Myself and others heard the absolutely ear shattering and out of this world sounding roar/scream on night in southern ohio, while backpacking. It was real close too.VERY CLOSE. It sounded like a freight train grinding to a halt, combined with a gigantic roar that ended in a giant troll/human sounding screaming fit. The area we were in has a history of this sort of thing. It was one of the most insane things I have ever experienced.


Where in southern Ohio ,just curious?


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

bubbster said:


> Where in southern Ohio ,just curious?


Lake Hope area


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

shrimp said:


> Haven't posted in a while but was made aware of this thread. Some food for thought for those who are open to this possibility and/or have experienced something unusual at WB.


I use to live on fisher close to the corner of John Thomas. Never seen any big foot haha but I’ve heard some strange noises there for sure. The house was off the rd with some woods in front of it and it gets pitch black out there on some nights due to no rd lights.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

that group from the finding bigfoot show (bigfoot research org.) has site that lists reported sitings by state and area of those states. i was surprised to see how many there were in the summit and portage county areas. mogadore had quite a few reports.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

chevyjay said:


> that group from the finding bigfoot show (bigfoot research org.) has site that lists reported sitings by state and area of those states. i was surprised to see how many there were in the summit and portage county areas. mogadore had quite a few reports.


Some years ago someone was interviewed for a Bigfoot sighting in the Cuyahoga Valley.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

chevyjay said:


> that group from the finding bigfoot show (bigfoot research org.) has site that lists reported sitings by state and area of those states. i was surprised to see how many there were in the summit and portage county areas. mogadore had quite a few reports.


I wonder if Bigfoot was responsible for tipping over the port a potty at mogadore back on lansinger road? Grow up Sasquatch !!!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Tio said:


> Myself and others heard the absolutely ear shattering and out of this world sounding roar/scream on night in southern ohio, while backpacking. It was real close too.VERY CLOSE. It sounded like a freight train grinding to a halt, combined with a gigantic roar that ended in a giant troll/human sounding screaming fit. The area we were in has a history of this sort of thing. It was one of the most insane things I have ever experienced.


Reminds me of an Elk bugling , but would have to be awful close to be that loud .


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I wonder if Bigfoot was responsible for tipping over the port a potty at mogadore back on lansinger road? Grow up Sasquatch !!!


Its just a tip in da toilet, a tip in da toilet yahaaaa


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

bubbster said:


> Reminds me of an Elk bugling , but would have to be awful close to be that loud .


No elk bugling or fox stubbing it's toe or owl or swamp gas or drunk guy in the woods. It was an insane roar/scream that lasted a long time, that had characteristics not like any animal sound, or really, any animal period for that matter. Nobody can find a sound clip of what we heard. I can't impress upon you how powerful, alien sounding and large this sound was. It was totally out of place and shocking. It vibrated the air around us. It sounded like it came from a godzilla movie. I am not stunned or shocked easily and I have spent my whole life in the outdoors. I am a very intelligent person. I'm certainly not some ignorant guy out in the woods who heard a wild animal and got scared. I have also experienced extreme situations in real life before. There is more to the story also but I'm not divulging that here. This post is not an attack against you bubbster just so you know. 

Those of you that have heard what I've heard or seen what I've seen, know what I'm saying. When you are out in the deep woods, be aware because there are things out there that are not mundane and you are not prepared for it. Real talk.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

My friend in Monroe county heard knocking on a tree when coyote hunting, but not that kind of noise. Not attacking you either. I've experienced some unusual things but nothing like that!


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

bubbster said:


> My friend in Monroe county heard knocking on a tree when coyote hunting, but not that kind of noise. Not attacking you either. I've experienced some unusual things but nothing like that!


After we had this encounter, there was NO noise at all from where the sound came from. I've thought about that for a few years. Not a single leaf crunch or twig snap. It had to have been as close as 15 yards. My knee was injured at the time and I could barely walk, let alone run. For a second I thought I was going to possibly be killed by a monster. We calmly (I had to calm my friend down) made our way out of the area after that.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Tio said:


> After we had this encounter, there was NO noise at all from where the sound came from. I've thought about that for a few years. Not a single leaf crunch or twig snap. It had to have been as close as 15 yards. My knee was injured at the time and I could barely walk, let alone run. For a second I thought I was going to possibly be killed by a monster. We calmly (I had to calm my friend down) made our way out of the area after that.


Was this in ohio?


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Was this in ohio?


yep


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I've mentioned on this site previously that while living in the Pacific Northwest (Oregon) back in the 1970's that I experienced things in the mountainess areas that have gone unexplained. Having spent 23 months in Vietnam just before moving to that area I certainly wasn't one to spook easily in the woods,however multiple occurances took place there that I did not pursue an answer to. Several people that I mentioned these things to just smiled and said welcome to Sasquatch Country. Anything is possible.


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

mchewyw said:


> We used to hear those big cats every morning in the duck blind at WB for a few years, it was kind of funny because it was at almost exactly the same time every morning


I would here those same cats from my climber while hunting there, close your eyes and it was like you're were hunting the dark continent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Tio said:


> No elk bugling or fox stubbing it's toe or owl or swamp gas or drunk guy in the woods. It was an insane roar/scream that lasted a long time, that had characteristics not like any animal sound, or really, any animal period for that matter. Nobody can find a sound clip of what we heard. I can't impress upon you how powerful, alien sounding and large this sound was. It was totally out of place and shocking. It vibrated the air around us. It sounded like it came from a godzilla movie. I am not stunned or shocked easily and I have spent my whole life in the outdoors. I am a very intelligent person. I'm certainly not some ignorant guy out in the woods who heard a wild animal and got scared. I have also experienced extreme situations in real life before. There is more to the story also but I'm not divulging that here. This post is not an attack against you bubbster just so you know.
> 
> Those of you that have heard what I've heard or seen what I've seen, know what I'm saying. When you are out in the deep woods, be aware because there are things out there that are not mundane and you are not prepared for it. Real talk.


Google a distress call from a great blue heron. That is the freakiest sound I have ever experienced in all my years outdoors very loud very weird.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

mr max said:


> Google a distress call from a great blue heron. That is the freakiest sound I have ever experienced in all my years outdoors very loud very weird.


So are fox crying in the middle of the night.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> So are fox crying in the middle of the night.


 Not a blue heron or fox. Not even in the same universe. Like I said, nobody can find a sound clip of what we heard. You can scour every sci fi movie or national geographic film ever made and you won't find this sound.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tio said:


> Not a blue heron or fox. Not even in the same universe. Like I said, nobody can find a sound clip of what we heard. You can scour every sci fi movie or national geographic film ever made and you won't find this sound.


Sure you didn't just hear my old lady bitchin up a storm about something ?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Years ago, my friend and I used to play practical jokes on each other. Another friend of mine was a musician who had a 4 track recorder that he mixed loops with. I recorded myself on a cassette tape making a series of loud, long growls into a microphone. My friend slowed it down by several times and recorded it backwards. The end result sounded like nothing you've ever heard. No human or animal could possibly make a sound like it. We said it sounded like the devil yelling.
On a fishing/camping trip in the mountains in Utica PA., I cranked the volume on a boom box with that tape in it and hid it outside by our cabin. It was late at night deep in the woods and not a sound could be heard. The nearest people were probably 15 miles away in Utica. When the first roar sounded, it somewhat startled me, and I was waiting for it! That noise echoed through them woods a lot louder than I expected. There were long moments of silence in between the roars, and my friends were scared out of their minds for a couple of hours in that cabin. They kept whispering "that's no bear", and "what the hell is that?" When I let them in on it they were actually PO'ed! LOL! I've never seen 20 some year old men that freaked out. 
We still talk about it and my friend refers to it as the bigfoot prank. It was in the days before cell phones, but I would love to have caught my friends reactions on video. It was priceless


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

This article sounds credible:

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/we...Ohio-Cincinnati-secret-tunnelling-fears-video


----------

